# We are so excited!!!!



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

We are so excited to annouce Catrina 1 year old out of our breeding from Helga and Nomex "Max" just got her OFA prelim. 

OFA Hips Good, and Elbows Normal!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great news!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I am so happy!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great!!! Good hips are definitely worth a bragg!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Kathy. I went and bought raw bones for all the dogs today and passed them out. We had a dog party.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

OMGS(oh my german shephed!) thats great!


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)




----------

